# Jailbreak



## Sandwichman (Oct 19, 2015)

i have a jailbroken iPhone
I live in Philly and wanted to put myself at the airport queue but at the same time be able to drive freely and pick up rides elsewhere without losing my spot. 
Anyone know an app for that?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

In KC airport, once in the airport queue you can go up to 15 miles away and remain in the queue. Not sure if this is different for other airports.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Pokemon Go ++
It's a GPS faker for the Pokémon game, but it fakes location for every app


----------



## Zee_Chacha_D (Aug 23, 2015)

Fake location does it too


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sandwichman said:


> i have a jailbroken iPhone
> I live in Philly and wanted to put myself at the airport queue but at the same time be able to drive freely and pick up rides elsewhere without losing my spot.
> Anyone know an app for that?


Just be careful. See the new thread a few above this about rooted Android phones. It seems Uber is on to them and sending warning messages to the drivers. As I stated in that thread, they can easily tell if you are using a jail-broken or rooted device.

This is just a stated fact. I have no opinion on what anyone does with *their* phone.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------

